# Gong Kwon Yusul



## MBuzzy (Feb 18, 2008)

This is a relatively unknown art, but I found this site relating to it.  Basically this looks like a Korean style that incorporates traditional striking and fighting with throwing, standing grappling, and ground techniques.  The website has some errors in English and some of the promotion looks like they're trying to build popularity.

What are your thoughts?

http://www.gongkwon.com/eng/


----------



## turtle (Feb 18, 2008)

I've seen some of the DVD footage. Looked to me like a hybrid of taekwondo, hapkido and BJJ. 

Were you able to get the previews or media galleries to work?


----------



## Ho-shin! (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, just a few points from the above post. 
There is very little TKD and BJJ in Gongkwon Yusul - most of the ground work is from Judo/trad JJ. Most of the striking is from Hapkido and Muay Thai.

for more information about Gongkwon Yusul you can also try

www.gongkwon.com.au

for videos go to 
http://gongkwon.com.au/index.php?page=videos

thanks


----------

